# My first try at steel (The Wolf)



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

This is my first attempt at bending 1/4" steel rod. Before I go any further, I want to thank Smitty for his generous and outstanding videos on bending steel frames. Here is a shot of the basic frame. I am not finished yet but I was pleased with the results so far. I will post the final results when I am finished. I know the frame isn't perfect but for a first try I am happy.










Thanks Smitty!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

that's an excellent display of your superhuman strength sir

are you a terminator


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hah, hardly a terminator. A guy with a blowtorch and a desire to hit things with a hammer, yes!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I say its looking pretty good!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Your first try came out AWESOME!!!! where is Smitty these days?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice.... how about fixing a wooden handle to it


----------



## Cake Bandit (Sep 1, 2011)

That's pretty incredible!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You're talented mate, good work.


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

Very good! Wonder how the next few will look like if the first is stunning like that!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You Just gave me an idea, and that doesn't often happen!  Oh , and by the way nice metal shooter there, looks like it would go nicely in the back pocket.


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Howard said:


> Very good! Wonder how the next few will look like if the first is stunning like that!


My thoughts exactly - excellent job !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with that at all. Nice job!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi for your first go it very good some nice wood or a cord rap grip and of you go good job


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks all for the kind words. I just finished a second one and had similar, but better results in my opinion. I have been using a half jig but the flaws are too obvious so I'll be converting it to a full jig today and trying again once I buy some more cutting disks.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice job!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have finished 3 frames but have not been able to get a consistent shape. I have an idea to get a more consistent bend by using a steel tube to prevent premature bends along the length of the rod. I will try again tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

dang, it *does* look like a wolf!


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

For not being "perfect" it looks pretty close to it to me.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Vekta







Well I am about halfway finished with the handle on this one. It is taking a lot longer than I anticipated but I should have a finished project to show in about a week. More to come


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have not given up on this. I am getting ready to start my 3rd attempt at a wooden handle. The first two just didn't work out like I expected them too. I was trying to laminate red oak, poplar, and cherry but while shaving it down both times I screwed it up. Going to try something a bit different this time and I think it will work better but we will see. Should be done by the end of the coming weekend.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

nice job bud !


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I think its nice looking frame, and if that's your first try I can't wait to see what you come up with next.
Martin


----------

